# Client Server Applet keine Ahnung



## Boesche (28. Jan 2011)

Hallo zusammen. 
Ich habe vor kürzer Zeit ein p2p in java geschrieben, das ganz gut ist. Das ist ein Client eine GUI und ein Server. Der Client schickt zum server  der mein Computer ist eine Nachricht, dort wird die dann zu den anderen Geschickt. Momentan ist es so das alles in den einen Textfeld zu den anderen Kopiert wird nur mit umweg. Ich habe mir das so gedacht. Ich habe etwas webspace keinen server. Ich programmiere ein Applet der ein Server ist. Der Server in den Projekt wird ganz rausgeschmissen und dann nur das Applt verwendet. Sry wenn ich um fas problem rumherumschreibe. Der Client greift also an das Applet über ein Socket zu, der Server nehmt den in einen seiner Zwei Client den auf und so weiter. Leider hab ich nicht soviel erfahrung in Applet programmierung. Ist das möglich hat jemand damit erfahrung. Der Sinn ist es, da der webspace ja eine feste ip hat und mein und der andere nicht auf die senden, der merkt sich die zwei computer und schickt es weiter. Hab ich irgendein Denkfehler. Wärt mir eine große Hilfe. Oder gehen da auch J2EE oder Java Server Pages und was ich nicht weiß?
Vielen dank für die antworten. ps. kann imr jemand vielleicht schreiben wie ich ein applet exportiere? Bei anwendungen weiß ich es aber wenn ich das gleich mache geht es nicht


----------



## Wildcard (28. Jan 2011)

> Hab ich irgendein Denkfehler


Ja, hast du. Ein Applet wird nicht serverseitig, sondern Clientseitig ausgeführt.


----------



## Boesche (29. Jan 2011)

Ok also muss ich irgendwie eine Serverseitge möglichkeit finden


----------



## despikyxd (2. Feb 2011)

das ist schon wieder genial ...
alleine wenn ich das lese

titel : client server applet keine ahnung ... super anfang
dann im text : ... habe eine p2p-app in java geschrieben ...
ich glaub du solltest dir erstmal klarmachen was der unterschied zwischen client/server und p2p ist ...
so bald du eine "server" komponente hinzufügst die zentralisiert ist hast du ein ganz gewönliches client/server modell
reines p2p kommt ohne einen solchen zentralen server aus ... nur schwierig sowas mit NAT und ohne bootstrapping überhaupt zum laufen zu bekommen
was das thema chat angeht : google mal danach ... dir wird auffallen das fast alles mit client/server gelöst ist ... um einen server wirst du nicht rumkommen wenn du sowas aufsetzen willst da auch jsp und servlets eine enorme belastung für den server sind

und noch mal zum verständniss : wenn du ein applet hast kann dies erstmal gar keine ServerSockets öffnen > beschränkung durch den security-manager .. und selbst wenn wird der serversocket auf dem rechner geöffnet der das applet ausführt ... und damit wird dieser zum server ...
du hast da noch einiges an nachholbedarf und einige große denkfehler


----------

